

Was iOS 7 created in Microsoft Word? - vilda
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZp7BvQJnU8

======
taternuts
I'm not sure if they were trying to say iOS 7 looks so basic that "even Word
can do it", but my real takeaway here was that this guy is a beast with
Microsoft Word's drawing tools

~~~
xtreme
He was not saying anything like that. He is selling a book about MS Word and
the video is basically an advertisement for him. It's not a bad thing, if I'm
taking advice, I would rather take it from someone who can demonstrate he
knows what he is doing.

------
drill_sarge
With the current trend of simplifying your interface graphics about 90% of
this could be made in MS Paint. Also applies to Windows 8 and to some extend
to desktops like GNOME.

------
themoogle
I feel like my intelligence level has dropped as a result of watching part of
this video. Creator has word skills... but no real programming knowledge it
looks like

------
glasz
well, it looks like it was.

------
snowwrestler
No.

